# What can cause increased fetal heart rate?



## kmbabycrazy

Ok so I went for my midwife check this morning. And tbh I've not been best pleased with her care so far. She's been dismissive and seems to rush me in and out as fast as she can like she's got better things to do. When I've measured ahead she's not sent me for a scan and I had to wait until I saw the consultant last week who got me the earliest possible appointment and seemed shocked that I hadn't had one already. 

Anyway, she was listening to the baby's heart beat and said that it was fast but okay at 170. Baby was quiet and so I assume sleeping and usually when she measures it it's been around 140-150. She said it was okay so I'm trying not to worry myself, I'm just wondering if there is any reason her heart rate might have gone up?


----------



## overcomer79

She might be turned with her back out so you might not feel the movements. I had an NST done monday due to slow growth and reduced movement and my girl's ranged from 115 to 170. They didn't seem concerned either. The time it went in the 170s, I didn't feel no movements but did hear them. Try not to worry.


----------



## _Natalie_

Heya, didnt want to read and run, but I'm not sure. I had my midwife appt on monday, and when i looked at my notes LO's heartbeat was 156, the past few appointments it shows around 130-135, so mines has increased too! He wasnt moving much at the time either.

Hopefully someone will have an answer, my midwife was happy with his heart rate though. x


----------



## lornapj83

i had high blood pressure and babys heart was really fast but she said i could be dehydrated which can make a difference but i wasnt happy either cos she didnt seemed bothered


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks. It's just I've been feeling really crappy all day. Like I might pass out, and go into labour all at the same time. I've been having cramps that feel more like contractions but not quite contractions if you get what I mean, and I was just wondering whether it had anything to do with her heart beat.


----------



## LilMissHappy

The other week my midwife sent me to adu to be monitored coz baby's heartbeat was 180-200 bpm. She asked me if she had just had a good move and kick about but she hadnt, unless she was kicking inwards and I didn't feel her. And if I had had a fright or stressed out on way to see her. When I got monitored. Her heart rate was between 140-160 and they were happy with that at the hospital. Sounds like your midwife is a pain in the arse. Did you get to ask her about your birth plan this week? I don't know when I do mine ? Xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

No. She asked me if I'd thought about pain relief and that was it xx


----------



## Hopefull mum

I was worried about this during the week :( 
I have a home Doppler and his heartrate is usually 130-150 and it was saying 180-210! :0
FREAAAAAKED OUT! As I hadn't felt movemnts either ! 
Got monitored and it was between 120-170 mainly staying around 140-50 :) 
Not sure if it's a movement thing but I wouldnt worry too much unless you get decreased movements for a day or so! :) good luck


----------



## ms.hope

hmmm' I am not sure!


----------



## DragonTamer

When I had my ds I was 40+2 and his hr was between 190 & 200bpm...first thing the nurse got me a glass of water for possible dehydration. I never got around to drinking it, my dr immediately checked my cervix and told the nurse to call the labor and delivery floor to admit me. He sent me straight to the hospital to be induced (I was past my due date). If I remember right though normal heart rate range is 120-180 so your LO was still within the normal range. Do you have a doppler at home? If so try drinking some water and check again, it could be you were just a touch dehydrated


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I have a doppler but it's just to listen it doesn't tell you the heart rate. I had been told it was between 120-160 that was normal and that's why I was worrying a little but if it is 120-180 then that's okay. She has been a bit quieter these past few days but I figured it was just because I'm getting closer to due date x


----------

